# Thermaltake V9 vs Antec 900



## Granite (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, ive recently came across a new case from Thermaltake, the V9 case.Heres a link on what the case looks like.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133071

I'm comparing this to the Antec 900 because im going to buy a new case soon. 
I think i'll go with the Antec 900 because, (my opinion) it looks like a copy of the Antec 900. I have to admit the V9 case looks ok, but just some things that are trimmed that made me wanna get the Antec 900. Also, the V9s tooless slots are unstable and break easily! One thing i like about the case is, theres a small fan that sits under the motherboard so it keeps the motherboard cool. But it's the red that sets me off and only 1 intake fan.

What's your opinion between these 2 cases, im making sure that i get the right case.


----------



## Seth (Nov 8, 2008)

Having never really used a V9 I'm kinda biased here, but i'm a very happy 900 user. They are great to build in, and of course run very cool. Just going off aesthetics the 900 I would imagine would run cooler also due to the added fan on the front. And i agree with you in that the V9 looks like a 900 rip off. 

So my vote - go the Antec.


----------



## Mitch? (Nov 8, 2008)

900 ftw.
The TT is
1) Deactivated
2) Poor intake
3) Red (hard to match components with red lights)
4) Just looks a little cheap...

My friend's comp (which i built for him) has the 900 and it's really nice case.


----------



## Granite (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry im kinda noob, but what do you mean deactivated?


----------



## Mitch? (Nov 8, 2008)

Newegg isn't selling it anymore.


----------

